# A 'model' piece of music for conducting



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hello, Ive been invited to give a workshop on conducting for the college's Chamber Music Society. They regularly run a series of masterclasses for their members inviting various professional pianists, violinists etc...

Well, they've asked me to give a similar workshop on the basics of conducting (I guess they've seen me in action with the choir). It will be very basics as it is being marketed to musicians who have never conducted. I will be explaining the role of the conductor, a bit of history, as well as the basics of planning rehearsals, communicating and of course the gestures used.

For this last part I have requested an accompanist I can conduct and let the participants have a go. So Im looking for a piece of music to 'perform'. I was thinking it would most likely be from the classical era.

It should be orchestral so it has that quality of various voices and sections coming in, there should be a piano reduction available. Preferrably it will be a familiar piece, but more importantly it needs to homophonic and allow demonstration of a few things including; tempo changes, contrast in dynamics, contrasting sections, various simple cues.

If you have any suggestions they would be most welcome. :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

So this is for choral conducting?

My choir sang the Pergolesi 'Magnificat' some time ago, and that most certainly has a performable piano reduction, because that's how we did it. This is italian late baroque, but it has a slightly rococo feel. There is a contrasting section, but it might be too "terraced" for your purposes, and it is permeated by a very consistent and upbeat pace save for the little dip. I think its a pretty nice piece though, so just a thought if its even close to what you are looking for.

Don't mind the mislabeling of this version, its actually in B flat major.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Not necessarily choral, just conducting. We wont get past the basic principles which apply to all conducting.

Your piece is a good example of the contrasting sections definitely so thank you, but I feel its too polyphonic. Homophonic music will work better I think as it will be clearer to see what is happening.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> Not necessarily choral, just conducting. We wont get past the basic principles which apply to all conducting.
> 
> Your piece is a good example of the contrasting sections definitely so thank you, but I feel its too polyphonic. Homophonic music will work better I think as it will be clearer to see what is happening.


I'll be going pretty quick so there is no telling what good suggestions you'll get while I'm gone(too bad...), but I have one question: do you have a preference in length? A Haydn or Mozart symphony can be worked through in entirety if you have the time, or you can take a movement.

I don't know if Beethoven is too much in terms of complex musical material(perhaps not very transparent as a model), but isn't the Egmont typically a pretty good piece for smaller orchestra and also not too instrumentally difficult(if that is a potential issue)?

The finale to "The Farewell Symphony," if you can find a piano reduction, definitely has an incredible contrast. Of course, you'd have to skip on the stage exiting theatrics.

Good luck finding a piece. I imagine you will probably get better help from your real life colleagues, but it certainly doesn't hurt to try us, especially if there are any around here besides yourself who can actually conduct.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for your comments clavi! I will certainly look at all the pieces you mention, I have a feeling particularly that the Haydn would do well.

As for your question: No preference in length as i probably wont get through a whole piece anyway - its really just to illustrate


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, emiellucifuge.

I hope you don't mind me suggesting a non-classical piece, but I felt urge to mention John Barry's film music when I read the word "homophonic".

Bear in mind, I'm not a fan of John Barry. Barry's music has been described (by others) as homophonic, so perhaps the brief selection posted below - a "Romance for Guitar and Orchestra" - from the 1968 film _Deadfall_ might serve the illustrative/demo purpose you seek?






If this isn't appropriate or applicable, then forget I even mentioned it!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Mozart's Haffner Symphony (short and lively)
The first movement of Beethoven's First (very classical and structurally sound)
The menuetto from Haydn's "Clock" symphony. (Stately but humorously so with irregular phrase lengths.)
The original, chamber ensemble version of Copland's "Appalachian Spring." (Not classical but wonderful clear changes in tempo and dynamics.)
Just some ideas.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

One of the movements from Grieg's Holberg Suite! Thanks to Ggluek for mention of Appalachian spring, a good reminder that there are plenty of classically informed and chamber orchestrated pieces in later eras.


----------

